# Lino: An Adventure of Nine Lives (Movie about a guy who actually becomes his Mascot Character)



## Guilrel (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's a movie that came out last year, that I didn't know existed.  Like I wrote in the title it's about a guy who works as a mascot character of some child daycare that actually becomes that character.  After taking his complaints to the wrong person who misinterpreted his wish, he ends up being transformed into that very character.  Now he needs to find a way to change back to normal or the usual worries of a real life furry (put in prison, being sent to a lab to be put through experiments, etc.) existing will come true.

Seems like a normal okay movie to watch.  Though I'm surprised and very glad this Japanese twitter user was the one to find it first.
サノ on Twitter: "그 영화 https://t.co/cw6NTiVuYU" / Twitter
サノ on Twitter: "흐흐후 https://t.co/LDRElKgCHI" / Twitter


----------

